# [SOLVED] HP 2610 Error Remove &amp; check color cartridge



## encinogirlrocks

2610 HP all in one photosmart 

This error will not go away!
Remove and check color cartridge
I checked it, wiped it off, turned the printer on and off, unplugged it, put in a different ink cartridge, wiped the inside where the cartridge goes. 

The ink is full and a month old. The printer is a few years old, but has not had a problem ever. (except for the normal paper jams and the like)

Do I just get a new printer or what? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks

:4-dontkno


----------



## Cor'e

*The Fix For HP PSC 2510 And Other Similar...*

...Good luck finding the Fix anywhere else, even on HP's website...

THE FIX: I have a HP PSC2510, similar to all the other PCSs out there, and i was getting 'all-of-a-sudden' this message: 'ERROR Remove and check color cartridge'. AND i did everything imaginable to fix except spend money.

Turns out that the 'color' cartridge was not really the whole issue. it turns out that HP hard-coded in an expiration date on my inks! uh, yaay HP... That's right, at exactly 4 years from the date on the cartridges everything stops printing period, end of story.

The reason my replacement of the 'color' cartridge did not work was because the same 'color' error keeps coming up until i replaced the old dated 'black' ink TOO. uh, yaay HP...

Boogles the mind, but you will keep getting 'color' errors until you replace all inks to be newer than 4 years from date on cartridges.

HP even made some Driver Patches to fix this expiration crap when everyone was complaining about their plans for world-domination, but has since gone back to the tactics of forcing you to buy new inks.

So, Check your dates, use them or lose them HP consumers!

Cor'e =)


----------



## masterjed

*Re: HP 2610 Error Remove & check color cartridge*

Please unplug the power cord at the back of the printer. While the power is out, press and hold the # and 6 key on the printer. While holding those 2 keys, plug back the power cord at the back of the printer and keep holding the keys for 10 secs. After 10 secs release those keys and press the power button to turn on the printer and follow the steps to select the language and the country of your printer. Please let me know on what is the result.


----------



## Notlob

*Re: HP 2610 Error Remove & check color cartridge*



masterjed said:


> Please unplug the power cord at the back of the printer. While the power is out, press and hold the # and 6 key on the printer. While holding those 2 keys, plug back the power cord at the back of the printer and keep holding the keys for 10 secs. After 10 secs release those keys and press the power button to turn on the printer and follow the steps to select the language and the country of your printer. Please let me know on what is the result.


Yeh Hi - i've just got the same message & tried what you suggested it all reset but still ended with the same error message
i have just checked the date on the cartridge & it says 2008-08-12 so i assume that's actually a use by date as my black cartridge is 2010-06-12 have you any other suggestions that may be helpful
Cheers from down under


----------



## masterjed

*Re: HP 2610 Error Remove & check color cartridge*

Have you tried changing cartridge? May I know where did you purchase that cartridge?


----------



## Notlob

*Re: HP 2610 Error Remove & check color cartridge*

Thanks for getting back to me -just this minute my wife gave me a new cartridge with an expiry date of 29-11-10 & have just put in & done alignment & everything ok !!

I purchased the old one at our local post office last year some time but didn't keep the docket

Obviously HP are somehow incorporating an out of date sensor in the cartridge or something weird

Thanks again for your help

Cheers


----------



## masterjed

*Re: HP 2610 Error Remove & check color cartridge*

That's great. If you want to purchase genuine ink carts please call our Hp Tech support 1-800-474-6836 and we can provide you with correct ink carts and with a free next business day shipping. Cheers!


----------



## jonyxergo

*Re: HP 2610 Error Remove & check color cartridge*

The #6 reset worked for me. Thanks !!!


----------



## alexpremed

*Re: HP 2610 Error Remove & check color cartridge*

Hey, 

I have tried all these tricks even # and 9 and it still tells me the same thing,"remove and check print cartridge on right. I'm ready to throw this printer out the window. I checked the dates on the cartridges too and everything is fine with that. 
anymore suggestions?


----------



## rwtech

*Re: HP 2610 Error Remove & check color cartridge*

Funny, I've just started to get this error on a 2710 but it's been a week or so since I used this printer. I then dug out a 2610 I had stored away that worked when I put it away. Now it also doesn't work.

The date on the color cartridge is 2008 but I've certainly used it since then so why all of a sudden does it stop working?


----------



## Josh1972

*Re: HP 2610 Error Remove & check color cartridge*

Hi There,

Not sure what is the final go on this in 2012! I'm having same error message with HP 2610 printer, "Error, remove and check colour cartridge"

The dates on both genuine HP colour and black cartridge is July 2011. Should I spend A$90 to replace both cartridges to test it or throw the print out and buy a new printer?

Last few weeks, it has been driving me crazy! :uhoh:

Any comments would welcome! Thank you in advance.


----------



## magicusb

*Re: HP 2610 Error Remove & check color cartridge*

I refill my carts.

I tried #3 Did not work

then I tried #6 Did not work

Then I tried #3 again. IT WORKED'

Never got to #9

good luck


----------



## bp67

*Re: HP 2610 Error Remove & check color cartridge*



magicusb said:


> I refill my carts.
> 
> I tried #3 Did not work
> 
> then I tried #6 Did not work
> 
> Then I tried #3 again. IT WORKED'
> 
> Never got to #9
> 
> good luck


Thank you, was on the verge of dispatching 7210 to the bin. 

No luck with #6 but #3 worked first time.

Thanks again :smile:


----------



## masterjed

*Re: HP 2610 Error Remove & check color cartridge*

If you have problems still, call HP technical support so they can check you machine for further issues, maybe it's not the inks that is having a problem, maybe something else or maybe a hardware issue.


----------



## jazzjan

*Re: HP 2610 Error Remove & check color cartridge*

It worked - THANK YOU! I unplugged printer / held down # and 6 on printer keypad / waited 10 secnds or so / re-plugged in printer while holding those keys down / turned printer on (still holding keys down) and continued holding keys down for about 15 seconds then let go for it to "Initialize." Looks like I didn't have to keep holding down the keys after re-plugging, but it all worked and I'm very grateful as I had tried everything else. 



masterjed said:


> Please unplug the power cord at the back of the printer. While the power is out, press and hold the # and 6 key on the printer. While holding those 2 keys, plug back the power cord at the back of the printer and keep holding the keys for 10 secs. After 10 secs release those keys and press the power button to turn on the printer and follow the steps to select the language and the country of your printer. Please let me know on what is the result.


----------

